# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  ça mange quoi un renard ?

## Groindecochon

Mon mari a vu un renard trottiner autour de la maison cette nuit...

J'ai décidé de lui mettre à manger, mais après avoir regardé sur le net je ne suis pas très fixée. J'ai vu que ça mangeait à peu près tout, mais "tout" c'est quoi ? Qu'est-ce que je pourrais donner de bon à ce renard qui vient jusque chez moi ?  ::  ::

----------


## Chouck

Des escalopes de poulet ou de dinde, je pense qu'il sera super heureux et refilera ton adresse à ses copains. ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Merci !

Dis-donc je vais devoir ouvrir un resto pour renards alors...  :: 

Je serais hyper heureuse d'avoir plein de renards  ::  Pis je me planquerai derrière ma fenêtre à l'affût des chasseurs et le premier que je vois *pam*... oups  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si ce renard traîne près de chez toi c'est qu'il a trouvé son bonheur (poubelles, petit gibier, baies, fruits ... 80 % de l'alimentation courante du renard est végétarienne !). Si tu le nourris il se fera voir et courra des risques (chasseurs, décisions municipales etc etc).

Je vis à PARIS et des renards ont leur terrier dans le jardin de l'immeuble, sous nos fenêtres (à 1 m de la rue ...). Quand je promène mes chiens dans le jardin tard le soir tant qu'on garde la limite de sécurité (pour eux) de 5 ù ils s'assoient sur leur derrière et nous observent et les chiens ont bien garde de les déranger.

Mais depuis quatre mois une chatte sauvage s'est échappée de chez moi et vit sous mes fenêtres (je suis au rdc) sans que je puisse la rentrer donc je la nourris et les renards se sont fait voir le nez dans les croquettes ... gros ramdam dans la copropriété ... dans la mesure du possible ne les aide pas à proliférer ce n'est pas leur rendre service.

Et n'oublie pas qu'un renard familier est un renard malade dans l'esprit des gens (rage qui leur fait perdre la tête). En BRETAGNE pendant des vacances très champêtres j'ai cotoyé des renards qui venaient se frotter dans mes jambes, ils ont fini par manger un chat en vacances quand même ... (un vieux chat malade, ce sont des nettoyeurs de la nature) ... et mon véto m'a ensuite expliqué que c'était signe de dérèglement de leur mode de vie dû au tourisme et que cela se retournait toujours contre eux.

Par contre, en cas de grosse sécheresse ou de grand froid un coup de pouce est toujours le bienvenu !

----------


## Chouck

Sinon je viens de voir sur un site que tu peux aussi lui mettre des fruits pommes, framboises, raisins...

----------


## calypso

Il faut juste savoir que nourrir les renards est illégal car ils sont classés nuisibles donc beaucoup de discrétion histoire que des voisins mal intentionnés ne te jouent pas un sale tour  :: 

Pour ce que ça mange, tout ce qui est à base de viande : du cru, du cuit, des restes, des croquettes, de la pâtée et ils ne dédaignent pas des bons fruits sucrés, c'est cette adaptabilité qui fait leur force.

Attention aussi si tes chats sortent, les renards et surtout les renardes lorsqu'elles ont des jeunes prédatent les chats :/ là c'est les jeunes qui commencent à s'émanciper plutôt donc la période "très critique" est passée mais ils restent des prédateurs et de plus grande taille que les chats.

P.S : le monde est petit, j'habite juste à côté de chez toi et effectivement y a pas mal de renards chez nous !

----------


## vendredi

Il y a plus de 40 ans de cela, quand j'étais gamine, la famille en avait un, apprivoisé, qui vivait avec le chien de la maison, et ils mangeaient tous les 2 la même chose

----------


## Physalie

Je pense qu'il faut surtout éviter de nourrir ce renard !!! Pour sa sécurité avant tout..

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est vraiment classé nuisible, ou population à contenir dans certaines limites ? C'est ce que j'ai dit au couillon qui dirige le conseil syndical ... s'ils décident de faire tuer les renards ils liquideront ceux de mes chats qui sortent en même temps ...

----------


## ursel

:: c est classe nuisible

----------


## Groindecochon

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est très intéressant je n'y connais rien du tout en renard ! Effectivement, dans le cas des oiseaux par exemple on déconseille absolument de les nourrir toute l'année, il faut le faire juste en hiver.

calypso tu habites où (en mp si tu veux) ?  :: 

Je sais bien qu'ils sont classés "nuisibles" et ça m'est insupportable que des animaux soient considérés comme tel, ce sont les humains qui sont nuisibles, tout particulièrement les chasseurs, les banquiers, les politiques, les... oups  ::  :: 

Mais oui je ferai attention, même si mes voisins sont sympas on ne sait jamais, il y a pas mal de chasseurs dans le patelin  ::  J'avais refusé de signer une pétition pour tuer les sangliers, j'avais dit on tue tous les c*ns d'abord et on verra pour les sangliers ensuite  :: 

Pour les chats, c'est sûr qu'ils les attaquent ? J'ai un gros doute depuis que ma véto m'a dit que c'était une rumeur et que les renards s'attaquaient surtout aux animaux faibles et blessés tels que les petits rongeurs, les lapins qui ont la myxomatose etc.

Mais d'après ce que je comprends il vaut mieux les nourrir seulement lors de périodes difficiles où ils ont du mal à trouver leur nourriture...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vraiment classé nuisible, ou population à contenir dans certaines limites ? C'est ce que j'ai dit au couillon qui dirige le conseil syndical ... s'ils décident de faire tuer les renards ils liquideront ceux de mes chats qui sortent en même temps ...


 C'est classé "nuisibles", voici la liste.
http://www.abolition-chasse.org/aber...t_nuisible.htm

----------


## corinnebergeron

En effet mon véto m'a certifié que les renards ne s'attaquaient qu'aux animaux blessés ou malades en dehors des petits rongeurs. En BRETAGNE nous avions recueilli une vieille chatte d'une personne décédée dans les voisins nous avaient dit qu'elle s'appellait MINIBUS parce que toujours pleine, on avait décidé de la ramener à PARIS et en attendant on la laissait faire sa vie (rentrer et sortir, dormir dehors) et en plus on nourrissait deux poules, AGLAE et SIDONIE de même provenance (qui venaient picorer la gamelle des chiens en les terrorisant) et les renards ont tué d'abord une poule (la deuxième s'était perchée hurlante dans un buisson) puis la seconde qu'on avait pourtant enfermée pour la nuit dans la buanderie (çà sait ouvrir les portes !) et ensuite la pauvre MINIBUS qui était en assez piteux état ... ne s'en sont jamais prix aux chiens, ni à notre chat à nous qui a quand même fini les vacances bouclé.

A vrai dire on se faisait davantage de soucis pour les sangliers qui labouraient autour de notre voiture, ont chargé mes filles sur la balançoire, couru derrière mon mari qui faisait du vélo ... Mais çà fait drôle quand un renard se frotte dans vos jambes, c'est la seule fois de ma vie où je pourrais tester que c'est vraiment comme de la soie !

----------


## phacélie

Goupil attiré par la nourriture des chats ?  :: 

sinon, j'ai entendu les chasseurs dire qu'ils trouvaient parfois des restes de chats aux alentours des terriers de renard...

----------


## Groindecochon

Oui ben ça ne m'étonnerait pas que les chasseurs propagent  ce genre de rumeurs pour justifier leur chasse aux "nuisibles" et se faire passer pour des personnes utiles :: 

Il y a beaucoup de renards chez moi et aucun de mes chats n'a été blessé par un renard en six ans , curieux non... ?  ::  Par contre blessés par des humains, des voitures ou des autres chats, ça oui !

Moi je crois ma véto qui me dit qu'un renard n'agresse pas les chats. Par contre je ne crois pas les chasseurs qui disent ce qui les arrange  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ma tante habitait avant en pleine campagne bah elle c'est fait croquer les deux chatons qu'elle avait adopter pourtant elle y faisait vraiment vraiment super gaffe

----------


## Groindecochon

Elle l'a vu ? Comment elle sait qu'ils se sont fait croquer ? C'est pas contre toi hein, c'est vraiment pour savoir si c'est une rumeur qui court ou si c'est vrai, ici aussi  j'ai déjà entendu dire que des chatons se sont fait croquer, mais en fait quand un chaton disparaît on dit que c'est le renard, même si personne n'a rien vu...

----------


## Taysa

Elle en a vu un seul se faire attraper, l'autre elle ne sait pas mais elle pense vraiment au renard car en pleine foret de chez foret donc pas d'humain, pas de route, pas de chasseur donc hormis les renards, les loirs et les sangliers y'avait rien d'autres.

----------


## Groindecochon

Donc elle en a *vu* un quand même se faire attraper devant elle ?  :: 

Bah parfois on n'a pas d'explications mais bon, j'ai aussi une amie dont deux chiots ont disparu et elle n'a jamais compris comment ni pourquoi  ::

----------


## Taysa

Elle en a vu un il lui semble dans les fourrés embarquer par le renard elle est partie derriere mais impossible a trouver le terrier ou autre elle a tout farfouiller. 

Je pense que de tout petit chatons les renards les croquent

----------


## phacélie

> Oui ben ça ne m'étonnerait pas que les chasseurs propagent  ce genre de rumeurs pour justifier leur chasse aux "nuisibles" et se faire passer pour des personnes utiles
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de renards chez moi et aucun de mes chats n'a été blessé par un renard en six ans , curieux non... ?  Par contre blessés par des humains, des voitures ou des autres chats, ça oui !
> 
> Moi je crois ma véto qui me dit qu'un renard n'agresse pas les chats. Par contre je ne crois pas les chasseurs qui disent ce qui les arrange


les chasseurs n'aiment pas spécialement les chats qui sont pour eux des concurrents comme les renards et autres prédateurs : ce sont donc des "nuisibles" aussi, sauf qu'ils ne peuvent pas trop se vanter de tirer dessus puisqu'ils ne sont pas répertoriés officiellement comme tels  :: 

je ne pense pas qu'un renard attaquerait n'importe quel chat, mais un petit ou un affaibli par l'âge ou autre chose ça ne me surprendrait pas.
et puis c'est pas facile tous les jours de trouver à se nourrir, surtout quand les petits sont là... alors ils sont aussi opportunistes, ils récupèrent  les chats ou autres animaux tapés par les voitures... ou pris dans les pièges des braconniers  ::

----------


## volcane

Pour moi la reponse est plutot simple animal sauvage -> ne pas nourir

Sans prendre en compte nuisible ou pas nuisible il ne faut jamais nourir un animal sauvage quel qu'il soit. (Bon si c'est l'hiver qu'il fait -36 dehors et qu'il n'y a rien a manger on peut peut-etre faire une exeption) Mais dans la regle generale:

- Les animaux nouris par l'homme perdent la capacite de trouver leur nouriture par eux meme (les meres n'apprennent plus a leur petits a chasser etc.)
- Ils passent beaucoup de temps pres des habitations, perdent la peur de l'homme et sont donc plus vulnerables vis a vis des chasseurs
- Ils traversent plus souvent les routes et donc courent le risque de se faire ecraser
- Ils sont plus a meme de transmettre des zoonoses aux humains, les risques de morsures sont aussi plus eleves

----------


## Delphane

> Je pense que de tout petit chatons les renards les croquent


Oui des petits chatons, je pense que c'est possible. Comme des chats très âgés, ou agonisants...
Mais un chat en pleine possession de ses moyens, je n'y crois pas une seconde. Un renard c'est guère plus gros, au final, et un chat en colère qui se défend toutes griffes dehors, sérieusement moi je parie sur le chat...  :: 

Chez mes parents, une renarde vient se nourrir des restes de nourritures en tout genre (à la campagne, rien ne se perd, pas de gaspillage...  :: ). Ma mère arrive à l'approcher relativement près (5 ou 6 mètres), mais il n'y a qu'elle... qui que se soit d'autre, la renarde file. 
Alors qu'elle vient manger avec les chats en bonne intelligence, mais elle a peur du chien, forcément... Et comme le poulailler est près de la maison, au milieu de la pelouse où il y a le chien, elle n'a jamais essayé d'y aller. 
Parfois, les soirs d'été, on la voit qui chasse... ou qui emmène ses petits à la chasse.  ::

----------


## sylviana

L'un de mes chats s'est fait attaquer de nuit par un renard (d'après le véto, au vu des morsures, même si ça doit être difficile de faire la différence avec un chien de petite taille).

----------


## chupachup

Il faut surtout rien lui donner. Il est sauvage et sait se débrouiller tout seul, et faut que ça reste comme ça.

----------


## Groindecochon

> Il faut surtout rien lui donner. Il est sauvage et sait se débrouiller tout seul, et faut que ça reste comme ça.


C'est l'option que j'ai finalement retenue, j'ai appris quelque chose  :: 

On verra bien cet hiver s'il fait - 15, je lui donnerai peut-être un petit coup de main s'il est toujours dans les parages, lui ou un autre d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## chupachup

Super! Merci pour lui  :Smile:

----------


## loup-blanc

Il est comme nous omnivore. Donc il mange de la viande et des fruits. Mais normalement, il devrait pouvoir se débrouiller tout seul. Je ferais une piste avec des fruits pour qu'il puisse retrouver le chemin de la forêt sans tomber sur la circulation. 

A Noël, j'en avais vu deux en pleine ville de Lausanne... Alors que mon frère me ramenait chez moi.

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir

En ce moment,ici en Provence,grosse sécheresse.Les animaux sauvages cherchent plus l'eau que la nourriture.
Toutes les nuits,chez moi,gros trafic.Les sangliers viennent boirent,les renards et mème les blaireaux.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Perso j'avais aussi déjà entendu parler de chats qui se faisaient attaquer par des renards (dans des endroits en lisière de forêt)
Après un chaton n'est pas toujours suffisament rapide pour un animal sauvage (quel qu'il soit) qui à faim
Voir un chat agé ou diminué
Le renard reste un animal sauvage et dans la nature il mange les petites proies je crois ?

Je penses aussi que pour sa sécurité il vaut mieux qu'il ne soit pas vu dans un quartier ou les gens risquent plus de faire venir les autorités pour le chasser ou le tuer.

----------


## Groindecochon

> Perso j'avais aussi déjà entendu parler de chats qui se faisaient attaquer par des renards (dans des endroits en lisière de forêt)
> Après un chaton n'est pas toujours suffisament rapide pour un animal sauvage (quel qu'il soit) qui à faim
> Voir un chat agé ou diminué
> Le renard reste un animal sauvage et dans la nature il mange les petites proies je crois ?
> 
> Je penses aussi que pour sa sécurité il vaut mieux qu'il ne soit pas vu dans un quartier ou les gens risquent plus de faire venir les autorités pour le chasser ou le tuer.


Pour les on-dits, je m'en méfie comme de la peste, on dit tellement de choses sur tout et sur n'importe quoi, je pense à ce qu'on disait des loups qui mangent les enfants et les hommes et tout le reste...

Ils mangent des petits rongeurs et des poules, on me reprendra si je dis des âneries, mais ma véto m'avait dit que c'était un animal peureux et qu'un chat même un chaton peut suffisamment se défendre et qu'un renard ne s'y risquerait pas.

Ma véto n'a pas la science infuse non plus, mais je la crois plus que les rumeurs, qui enflent vite en partant de rien du tout parfois. C'est pour cela que je cherche à savoir si quelqu'un a vu personnellement et non pas pense que ou croit que ou dit que ou a entendu dire que  :: 

Pour le reste, ici  il y a la forêt tout près et beaucoup de renards écrasés sur la route, ça me déchire le coeur, et beaucoup de co****ds de chasseurs qu'on ne voit  jamais écrasés, eux, c'est bien dommage  :: 

Le coin où je suis est relativement, je dis bien relativement, bienveillant, à un ou deux voisins près et surtout on a un maire et une adjointe qui aiment les animaux, donc de ce côté-là je ne suis pas trop inquiète. Mais bon, il vaut mieux tout de même qu'on ne voie pas ces pauvres renards, la proximité avec les humains n'est dans l'ensemble jamais bonne pour eux  ::

----------


## sylviana

Ben écoute, mon chat, à l'époque, a failli y rester. Il s'était fait mordre à l'arrière train, avait perdu beaucoup de sang et était en état de choc. Il est resté trois jours entre la vie et la mort. D'après mon véto, c'était un renard et non un chien. Mon chat avait à l'époque 14 ans et était du genre nounouille: incapable de se défendre, mauvais sauteur... Si ça avait été une de mes chattes, ça ne se serait pas passé pareil, j'en suis sûre. J'adore les renards et je n'en veux pas à celui là. Mais je pense que c'est un animal tout à fait capable de s'attaquer à un chat affaibli ou pas dégourdi. Peut être aussi que ce renard a simplement chassé de son territoire mon chat qu'il a jugé être un potentiel concurrent?

----------


## lealouboy

J'évite de nourrir les animaux sauvages, sauf les oiseaux l'hiver quand il fait très froid  :: 

Les renards, je préfère qu'ils restent dans leur forêt pour plusieurs raisons :

* ils sont parfois porteurs de maladies transmissibles aux chiens (echinococcose par exemple)
* ils sont alors plus vulnérables car plus en confiance
* tous mes voisins sont des chasseurs (comme 2/3 des habitants du village)
* je n'ai pas envie d'attirer d'autres animaux près de chez moi (rats, souris, blaireaux, ragondins)
* hormis conditions extrêmes (auquel cas j'aviserais), ils se débrouillent très bien seuls  :Smile: 



Je sais que c'est tentant, et, moi même, chaque année, j'hésite à nourrir "mes" écureuils pour les "fidéliser" mais je me retiens car ce serait égoïste de ma part (je surkiffe les voir pendant mon p'tit déj mais mes chiens aimeraient certainement bien les goûter).

----------


## virginy

ma pierre à la réfléxion chat-renard :

peut etre que les renards sont des prédateurs à l'affut de tout animal suffisamment petit, faible, ou pas suffisamment sur la défensive.
Maintenant je pense aussi que le renard comme le corbeau a peut etre pris gout aux chats sur les bords de route. Avec les hérissons c'est quand même ce qu'on retrouve le plus écrasé sur les bas coté...
 Question : le renard est-il un charognard de chats écrasés ce qui expliquerait les morceaux chats retrouvés par les propriétaires et qui portent traces de morsures, ou les ossements à proximité des terriers... Le renard ne serait donc pas prédateur mais charognard et il tenterait sa chance sur les chats s'il en a l'occasion. 
Comment savoir que le chat a été écrasé en face de la maison si on retrouve des bouts dans le champs d'à coté ? Forcément on accuse le renard.

----------

